

Show HN: Dashingly – A conversion-focused Strikingly for YouTubers - gx

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dashingly.co
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.dashingly.co<p>What&#x27;s good HN, just built a browser-based website builder called Dashingly. It was designed and built specifically to help YouTubers increase the number of visitors to their sales pages and online stores.<p>I designed this to help YouTubers have a great looking, easy-updating&#x2F;low-maintenance site, get more visits on their online stores, and ultimately get more online sales.<p>Free accounts available at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dashingly.co, and a demo of a site built with Dashingly over at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.dashingly.co.<p>I&#x27;d also love to hear your comments and am definitely open to suggestions for improvements! :)
======
mjhea0
clickable - [http://dashingly.co](http://dashingly.co)

